

Business ideas are dead; chase after market opportunity - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/entrepreneurship/business-ideas-are-dead-chase-after-market-opportunity.htm?src=hn

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted, although no discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1949988>

In fact, I see that you, the same person, has submitted this twice, the second
time putting a tracker on the URL deliberately to fool the dup detector.

I'm not convinced that's ethical.

